# Engine Oil - Mobil 1 Synthetic Vs Liqui Moly Synthetic



## GCAutoparts (Aug 25, 2011)

I have been running Mobil 1 Synthetic 0w-40 in my V8 since new, however I have been thinking about switching over to Liqui Moly Synthetic 0w-40. Would love to hear from everyone on your opinions around both brands. Thanks! :beer:


----------



## Erickxcr (Oct 31, 2012)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/zb8rmgk0vlrxy5j/Photo Jan 28, 8 14 10 AM.jpg

If you can see the link its the oil I'm using now.
My last 5k miles I was using M1 0w40 and seemed fine for first 2-3k miles after felt engine a, lil sluggish and the oil got dark really fast afterwards and seemed to get thin. I do a lot of driving daily (have put 119 miles in one day) now trying the liqui moly to see how it goes.

My car is a 2nd hand 04 mk4 1.8t awp with 118k miles when I got it a couple months ago did a m1 0w40 oil change and now with 123k miles switched to LM 5w40 synthoil premium fully synthetic with napa gold 1393 OF .
Feels buttery smooth now, lets see after a few k- miles ! Also thinking of doing a blackstone lab test on the oil at a couple k-miles.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

If you want a real fully synthetic oil then go with Liqui-Moly 0w-40 group IV oil, 5w-40 is a group III hydrocracked oil, unfortunately in US they can call it fully synthetic. I've used Liqui-Moly before and it was great. I am now testing Motul x-cess which should be even better, my next one will be Amsoil euro formula.


----------



## Erickxcr (Oct 31, 2012)

Then how come on the bottle it says fully synthetic ?
Any way yeah, I've thought of motul as well but I would have to get it through ecs. Can't seem to find it locally :banghead:


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

Erickxcr said:


> Then how come on the bottle it says fully synthetic ?
> Any way yeah, I've thought of motul as well but I would have to get it through ecs. Can't seem to find it locally :banghead:


In US they can call a hydrocracked group III oil a synthetic, this crap does not fly in EU. You can order Motul from Amazon for much cheaper.


----------



## Erickxcr (Oct 31, 2012)

Ok, thanks eace:


----------



## VW/Porsche Fahrer (Dec 14, 2011)

The most inportant thing is to make sure any oil you choose meets the latest VW spec for Diesel engines.


----------



## GCAutoparts (Aug 25, 2011)

Well..... The T just turned 100,000 miles...... I did the first 100,000 under Mobil, looks like I'm going to do the next 100,000 miles with Liqui Moly Synthetic 0w-40. Here is to the next 100,000 miles :beer:


----------

